# Aurora_Indicas_Dad's Main Event Journal/Tutorial



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 28, 2008)

:ignore: Hello,and Thanks for stoppin in.This is gonna be slowly getting put together over the next month or so leading up to the grow itself.I ask that nobody reply to this thread at this time,I will be doing some work on it and would like to keep the posts to a bare minimum until the grow itself actually begins. *(if you have a ? or comment,i ask you post it in my skunk x haze journal)*
This journal has been 5 months in the making.I've spent hours and hours  everyday for the past 5 months  prepping the grow room/educating myself for this grow/responding back and forth with successful growers on the Forum.I've grown on and off outdoors in soil since 1993 but have never took a shot at the whole hydroponic teq.this should definitly be a fun educating ride,for you the reader,as well as me the grower.I hope by this journal i can help at least one person out.If i only help one person better understand growing,then my long work has served its duty.i plan to make this a journal with pics as well as detailed steps of what it is im doing for all the newbies out here. i dont sell nor do i recommend selling marijuana,this grow will be for complete personals and it will make it so i wont have to blow all my extra money on weed (so i will finally beable to get some financial problems taken care of),nor will i have to go into the streets to deal with people to obtain my smoke. I welcome you to have a seat,and enjoy the ride. and again,*please direct any ?'s or comments to my skunkxhaze journal. Thanks Alot*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd first and foremost like to introduce you to my System.I payed a $100 for it from a good buddie that had 4 going,but ended up not having enough time to grow. Heres a link to a website,so you can check out what it is im gonna be using.I have this system,with the "add on".. exactly like the one in the pic.
http://growthtechnology.com/grwk-igs.asp


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 28, 2008)

Next will be the strains. I had a hard time choosing between mandalas seeds kalichakra and reservoir seeds wonder diesel.after some long thinking,I have made up my mind.
 1. Reservoir Seeds Wonder Diesel (East Coast Diesel x Williams Wonder)
 2. Nirvana Aurora indica
 3. Nirvana jock horror
 4. highgrade-seeds Hash Plant
 5. highgrade-seeds Big Blue (*Mar passions choice 4 me*winner of the poll i posted)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 28, 2008)

Next Will be a list of supplys i will be ordering within the next couple weeks.(A little over $800 worth of supplys)

(From hydrowarehouse.com)
Rockwool will all be premium grodan rockwool
1.5''x1.5''x1.5'' starter cubes 
4''x4''x4''  rockwool cubes
Bag of Hydroton

My nutrients/additives will be:
The Technaflora BC Recipe For Success
Technaflora ph up and ph down 
Botanicare Hydroguard
Advanced nutrients Carbo Load (if i feel needed during flowering)

Due to being short for cash,i will be ordering my growlights from hydrowholesale.com rather than htgsupply.com this time around.i'll probably e-bay these lights after this grow and get new ones.These will just have to get me through this grow.
 (2) 600 watt hps (will have hortilux bulbs in them once its time to flower) each light will have  "homemade" cool tubes
i will have the hurricane glass hooked to the socket/bulb,hooked up to a 250 cfm duct booster fan,with flexible ducting hooked up to it so i'll beable to vent the hot air produced from my bulbs out of my grow room through the side of my window.I'll also have a window air conditioner to keep my temps around 75-80 degrees.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres my photo album if your interested in seeing my growroom. This grow should be underway very soon.I still ask that if you have any ?'s or comments,to please post them on my skunk x haze thread (thanks)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=286699&posted=1#post286699


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 30, 2008)

Big fan of Carbo Load, that's good stuff right therrrr! I've noticed that algae really likes it too. makes sense though, I guess.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

ok so time has came for me to start this main event,i'm gonna start of with germinating my Nirvana Aurora Indica Seeds for the simple reason i already have these as well as Jock Horror but i think the A.I.'s will stay shorter then them so ill start off with these.heres my germination teq... nothing special.
moist paper towel to small plate.seeds on that paper towel,then a layer of paper towel over that.into the zip lock it goes.and then onto my computer monitor it goes.when doing this,my comp monitor will be on until they germinate.heres some pics. Gimme some mojo MP!!
 p.s.
I will be starting the rest of the strains a.s.a.p.
p.s.s.
My plan is to make it so any first time grower (a.k.a. Newbie) can read this thread and know exactly how to get his/her garden going.

****I welcome and apreciate all input.This thread/journal is now open to the public.****


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 31, 2008)

1st POST 1st POST w00T!

Good luck and ENJOY YOUR DANK!

Green mojo times a million and pullin up a chair this grow is going to be AMAZING!

Lookin forward to this man. I really have been for a while literally hahaha.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 31, 2008)

Its been a long time comin doms. i figured id just go ahead and start my aurora indicas due to the fact they'll stay low and how could i have the name i do and not have some A.I.'s  in my garden =) Thanks for the mojo.i have high expectations for this grow. =) (10 peat pellets moist and ready for some germinated seeds) i soaked them in store boughten distilled water due to the fact i know its at a right ph level for mj.this strains for sure,and possibly all of them will be in coco.i use the coco disks that you soak in water and swells out just as the peat pellets do.The disk just swell out to fit a 1 gallon pot. 
I'll update my germ success within a week.:hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

not even 24 hours later and i have 5 of the ten seeds showing me their tap roots. i'm hopin for a good germ ratio with these beans.the boutique gave me 2 packs of ten nice meaty healthy looking seads (one aurora indica and one jock horror) the jock horror will postponed until i get the rest of my seeds for my grow.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

ok,6 hours later and all the tap roots i seen earlier doubled in size so i felt it was time to get the 5 with longer tap roots into the peat.i have 2 of the 5 left showing me there tap roots now.these beans are germing amazingly fast.im lovin it! you wanna know why i rep this strain the way i do? pull up a chair..heres a pic of them,i put tooth pics in the peat pellets with germed seeds in them.im sure ill have 2-3 more germed by the end of the day. i got them under a 42 watt cfl for now.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

ok,7 of them have germed so far,6 are in the peat.the rest are still in the paper towel/bag above my monitor. give these seeds/seedings some mojo MP!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

so far,i have three peeking out of the peat


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

ok,well i dont know if this is a good number or not,but i think im gonna end up with   7 out of the 10.i just put the 7th seed in peat but im not for sure if its gonna make it or not,it was lookin a lil deformed but the rest are still on my monitor.ill wait a few days and if they still arent germed ill pitch em. anyways heres a pic of  my seedlings.its amazing how fast they grow at this stage.i love the first week or 2 after they peek their heads out.i feel like a women givin birth.keep in mind,only 3 of these were peeking out yesterday..look at em now:hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

p.s. these will be going into the cups of coco prolly tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2008)

not bad i thought i only had 15 out of 20 poped soil 2 days ago yesterday morning to my surprise i had 3 more sprouted.. all from dr chronic nirvana, this will be intresting as we both started a new grow at the same time... keep us updated peace bro.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 4, 2008)

Lots of green MoJo heading your way bud!!!!!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 6, 2008)

AI Dad, GL MAN! I find it odd that we have so much in common, both had kids, both live in the same state, both grow AI.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

WELL,i HAVE THESE 5 AURORA INDICA SEEDLING,AND SINCE I ONLY GOT 5 OUTTA 10 SEEDS TO SPROUT,I DECIDED IM JUST GONNA GO AHEAD AND GERMINATE MY JOCK HORROR BEANS ALSO (SINCE I ALREADY HAVE THEM) &
THEYVE SAT AROUND FOR A FEW MONTHS WITHOUT BEING PUT IN THE FREEZER SO I WAS CURIOUS IF THIS HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH MY HORRIBLE GERM RATIO.I DONT KNOW IF IT ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT OR NOT, BUT IVE HAD THESE JOCK HORROR BEANS GERMINATING SINCE YESTERDAY AROUND NOON AND I HAVE 9 OUTTA 10 GERMED SO FAR.IM GONNA END UP DOING SOME SUPERCROPPING TO TRY TO KEEP THEM AT THE SAME HEIGHT AS MY AURORA INDICA.. ANYWAYS THANKS FOR CHECKIN OUT MY THREAD/THREADS . 
**THE SERVER IS TOO BUSY TO ALLOW ME TO POST PICS FOR SOME REASON RIGHT NOW SO ILL TRY TO POST THEM LATER. (IF IT LETS ME)

P.S. :ignore: 
IM TAKING ALL MY AURORA INDICA AND PUTTING THEM UNDER MY 4 FT FLOURS (SHOP LIGHT) TODAY.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 10, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> WELL,i HAVE THESE 5 AURORA INDICA SEEDLING,AND SINCE I ONLY GOT 5 OUTTA 10 SEEDS TO SPROUT,I DECIDED IM JUST GONNA GO AHEAD AND GERMINATE MY JOCK HORROR BEANS ALSO (SINCE I ALREADY HAVE THEM) &
> THEYVE SAT AROUND FOR A FEW MONTHS WITHOUT BEING PUT IN THE FREEZER SO I WAS CURIOUS IF THIS HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH MY HORRIBLE GERM RATIO.I DONT KNOW IF IT ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT OR NOT, BUT IVE HAD THESE JOCK HORROR BEANS GERMINATING SINCE YESTERDAY AROUND NOON AND I HAVE 9 OUTTA 10 GERMED SO FAR.IM GONNA END UP DOING SOME SUPERCROPPING TO TRY TO KEEP THEM AT THE SAME HEIGHT AS MY AURORA INDICA.. ANYWAYS THANKS FOR CHECKIN OUT MY THREAD/THREADS .
> **THE SERVER IS TOO BUSY TO ALLOW ME TO POST PICS FOR SOME REASON RIGHT NOW SO ILL TRY TO POST THEM LATER. (IF IT LETS ME)
> 
> ...



"Its beginning to look alot like Christmas......" I was waiting for my little outdoor grow to finish up but I just can't wait any longer. I have the bug again. I will germinate 3 Aurora Indica's and 3 Northern Lights tonight. _insert Burl Ives_ "Have a holly jolly Christmas, its the best time of the year....." Much Green Mojo sent your way buddy.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

:fid: Thats wassup man,it should be interesting to watch the difference between the 2 different banks aurora indicas.:watchplant: if you germ tonight then well pretty much be at the same age.these ones i have are definitly indicas ,the leaves almost look like theyre silk/fake. but anyways..
i now have 10 of 10 J.H.seeds germinated and i put them in the peat and putt them under my 4 ft flours a little bit ago.:smoke1:  so i now thave 5 AI's,10 Jock Horrors,and my 3 skunk 1 x thai haze that are flowering more and more everyday under 1 of my 600 watt hps.... how long are you planning on vegging for godspeed?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

I like to veg for 6 weeks. I think this time around I am going to try my hand at cloning; keep your fingers crossed  I am real excited to see how the AI compares between 2 seedbanks.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

yea,it should be fun to watch.


----------



## lcar55 (Sep 12, 2008)

i have aurora indica in the ground is it as good as they say. i was having problems with germination until i switch to rockwool cubes. i have had 100% germ. with them. i am having a bad day...my stavia 6 months of grow 6 ft. tall hermied on me. i have two other. i hope i don't lose them.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

yea,its definitly as good as we say.i wouldnt rep it the way i do if it wasnt great.i just had a horrible germ ratio with this aurora indica pack,but ive never had a problem germin a.i. beans in the past.

sorry to hear about your herm.sad to say,but its something that comes along with this hobby.if its outdoors then is there anyway you could get it far enough away from your other ladies so you could at least finish it.3 plants aint much..id try to figure out a way to finish it.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 12, 2008)

Green mojo! Lookn good mab goodman man


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

hey,hows it goin MP? my 5 aurora indicas are doin good,about 2-3 inches tall,on their 2nd set of leaves.i had a 10/10 germ ratio outta my Jock Horrors so i put them in peat and now that theyre about 1/2 inch,i decided to put them all in cups of coco.They'll be in the cups til theyre about 6-8 inches.anyways,just figured i'd update,i dont have my cam right now but i'll get pics as soon as i can.-Peace and Thanks for all the Green Mojo


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 14, 2008)

hahaha sorry bout the last post i dont even remember posting it lol. but ur grow is lookn like its off to a good start! good luck


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

lol,its all good bro,we all get a lil stoned and dont remember doing stuff.as for the grow..yea,it looks like evrythings goin the way i want it to.if theyre happy im happy.im hopin to beable to get them under an hps once my skunk x haze plants finish up,i figured id just veg them under my 4 ft flours until then. you can definitly tell theyre all indicas,they all have them fat leaves.it should be a good run.-peace


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 14, 2008)

how long do you veg them under the floros. cause im gonna grow some WW from seed and i have a 600w mh/hps, but also (3) 25w, 6400k, 1,800l, cfls and ima start them under the cfls cause i hear they like to start growing off the cfls better. but how long u think until i should put them under the 600w? also if im gonna make one a mother do u think i should just grow the mother from seed and keep it under cfl. because im gonna grow my mom under the cfls. or should i put them under the 600, and then take a clone and make a mother from the clone or just take a whole plant and put it back under the cfl while its still small enough


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

ill probably veg til they are 8-12 inches so i know ill have enough head room.its totally up to you how long you wanna veg for,just remember that they'll double,maybe even triple in size.the reason why im vegging these under flours is because i think my skunk x haze plants will finish up in time for these to be flipped to 12/12 so ill beable to pull out my skunk x haze plants,and throw these aurora indicas/jock horrors under the 600 watt hps i have running now.i have two 600 watt hps but im trying to get away with only burning one for the moment.also,i feel vegging under flours/cfls makes it so theres not as much of a stretch between nodes.plus you dont have to battle the heat.i may end up keeping a couple plants to use as mothers,but they'll stay under the flours.in another room.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 15, 2008)

this is gonna be a great one...which is exacty what your research and planning should give you!  must be fun growin a variety, i been stuck with the same strain march thanks for all the pics/info


----------



## andy52 (Sep 15, 2008)

hey dude,whats up?all is lookin good there.i too started using fluros for veggin and my mothers.sure saves on the heat and the elec. bill too.wishin you all the luck with your ladies.go green.


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 15, 2008)

You and your grapey smoke  how you enjoying last harvest? Lol sorry btw about postin on this journal before it opened. I was just trying to remind these STONERS to wait untill you opened it.  hope all is well with you brother.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

hows it goin bro? Thanks for the props,I've definitly done my homework on this one and i hope to beable to document a successfull plentiful harvest and teach a newb at the same time.I've spent many hours on here,as well as many years in the past growing outdoors so i am definitly familior with growing my own stash.its just that when it comes to these journals,things really get exciting at the end when the plants start to Flower/Finish up.
anyways,ill see ya around,im watchin your journal so ill be postin periodically over there.thanks again for all the tips youve supplyed me with along the way.Its good to have you here -Peace Bro




			
				lyfr said:
			
		

> this is gonna be a great one...which is exacty what your research and planning should give you! must be fun growin a variety, i been stuck with the same strain march thanks for all the pics/info


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

hows it goin neighbor,looks like you finally got a dry day out,looks like youll actually have enough time to install that duct. im so tired of all this rain.although.. i have managed to collect some of that rain water to give to my plants.i put some a that rainwater on my seedlings and they loved it.
Thanks for stoppin through the journal.i'm gonna try to get my moms cam tomorrow so i can take some pics. -Peace Bro




			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> hey dude,whats up?all is lookin good there.i too started using fluros for veggin and my mothers.sure saves on the heat and the elec. bill too.wishin you all the luck with your ladies.go green.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> You and your grapey smoke  how you enjoying last harvest? Lol sorry btw about postin on this journal before it opened. I was just trying to remind these STONERS to wait untill you opened it.  hope all is well with you brother.


 
no its all good man.i was just trying to get it all set up but when i came into a heat issue,it kinda slowed the grow down.now that i have my lil intake fan goin,and the temps outdoors arent 80-90 degrees.
my temps inside my growroom stay around 75-82 degrees so now im ready to go full force ahead  im just waiting on accumulating the $180 on a minimum wage budget for the other three packs of seeds.(im more then half way there ).once i get them in,ill be ready to roll with all 5 strains.and im also startin these early so they'll finish up a little before my other three strains so i dont have to be drying out/trimmin 40-45 plants at one time.  anyways,thanks for the support bro. -Peace


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to germinate, however I will tonight. I have had my hands pretty full with my VERY pregnant wife :angrywife:  LOL. That dang "honey do" list doesn't have an end to it. I will pop them in tonight and keep my fingers crossed for some ladies. Green Mojo sent your way. :farm:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds Good My Friend,my BABIES Are Doin Good,they Are A Very Healthy Green And It Seems Like My Leaves Get Fatter Everyday =)
Your Honestly  Gonna Love The Strain.it Has A Special Spot In My Heart =) As For The Ol Pregnant Wifey,i Know All Too Much About That,i Got A 3 Yr Old Son And A 2 Yr Old Daughter,if It Aint One Thing,its Another.i Want This,i Want That,whats This,whats That,lol..theres No End To It.i Can Have My House Spotless B-4 They Get Here At 6:30..by Noon My House Is A Complete Disaster.luckly They Go To Their Moms At 4 But It Gets Very Stressful Havin To Pick Up After Them. I.m.o. Its The Hardest Part Of Having Kids. =) Im Tryin To Get Mine Potty Trained So They Can Go To Preschool..lol..what A Task,its Honestly Harder Then Managing  50 Gardens.i Could Definitly Never Work At A Daycare.anyways,did You Start A Journal Or Are You Waiting To Do That? I Cant Wait To See Them,im Gonna Try My Best To Get Some Pics Up Today.-later Bro And Congrads On The Little One,ill Bet Your Excited


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 16, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> Sounds Good My Friend,my BABIES Are Doin Good,they Are A Very Healthy Green And It Seems Like My Leaves Get Fatter Everyday =)
> Your Honestly  Gonna Love The Strain.it Has A Special Spot In My Heart =) As For The Ol Pregnant Wifey,i Know All Too Much About That,i Got A 3 Yr Old Son And A 2 Yr Old Daughter,if It Aint One Thing,its Another.i Want This,i Want That,whats This,whats That,lol..theres No End To It.i Can Have My House Spotless B-4 They Get Here At 6:30..by Noon My House Is A Complete Disaster.luckly They Go To Their Moms At 4 But It Gets Very Stressful Havin To Pick Up After Them. I.m.o. Its The Hardest Part Of Having Kids. =) Im Tryin To Get Mine Potty Trained So They Can Go To Preschool..lol..what A Task,its Honestly Harder Then Managing  50 Gardens.i Could Definitly Never Work At A Daycare.anyways,did You Start A Journal Or Are You Waiting To Do That? I Cant Wait To See Them,im Gonna Try My Best To Get Some Pics Up Today.-later Bro And Congrads On The Little One,ill Bet Your Excited



Yep I am getting pretty excited, I will get to meet him around October 20th. I am going to start a journal up this week after the seeds pop. Alright I better get back to work.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats Awesome Bro,my B-days Hollaween So If Im Not Mistaken He'll Be A Scorpio Like Me =)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

ok,i finally got the cam so i could post some pics.the little seedlings are Jock Horror.the 5 others are my A.I. i also figured i'd show you what i'm using to keep the smell down in my growroom right now,i go through 2 of these things a week.anyways,here we go.  

p.s.  
i decided to throw in a pic of this jock horror seedling that just wont seem to grow,nor die.ive never had a seedling do this.i put it under the hps and still couldnt get it to open up.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 18, 2008)

do those glade plug ins rle keep the smell down!?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

ive been runnin 2 of the glade fans in my room since i gave up on my odor neutralizing bucket (from the diy section)
i was using some baby detergent/odor neutralizer and it had a nasty get you sick after a while type of smell.but since using these,ive had no problems w/ smell what so ever.it always smells like berries in my growroom.i know this specific flavor is good,i dont buy any other one.also,im not sure if it will be sufficient when im a few weeks away from harvest,but im flowering now and i cant smell any weed growing. nor can my ex wife and ive grown indoors with her around b-4 so i know she knows what the smell is so i take her word for it.it doesnt bother me so its just an everyday smell to me. =)


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 18, 2008)

hmm rle well u sure u just havent grown use to the smell? like anyone visited ur house and not said anything etc.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

oh yea,i have a few friends that dont know i grow,as well as my mom comes over and never says anything. theres honestly no smell.these fans do wonders to a room that has its door closed almost all the time.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 19, 2008)

and it works better than the diy bucket thats impressive! i might think about getn some


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

definitly worth the 2 bucks for refills to me. i work at a grocery store so i get them for cheap.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 19, 2008)

i too had to get rid of the buckets,my girl is allergic to most everything.i quit the baby stuff and bought the ONA.after she read the label on the ONA she flipped.all the chemicals in it.so i broke down and bought another can filter for my veg tent.the ONA is kinda expensive and the soil moist is too.cheaper to just buy a filter.for me.i liked the buckets with the baby crap,strong smell.
   i can not use any kind of room deodorizers as she is allergic to so many things.she can not even use perfume,scented deodorant,even laundry detergent has to be ALL FREE,hard to adjust to not having scents around.like i said before,i think she can smell a gnat fart,lol
   lookin good AID,i might be harvesting soon.hopefully 2 weeks more.it hurt me,but i gave 4 girls to a friend.just did not have the room in the tents for them all and be able to take care of them properly.
   keep it green my friend and be safe.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 28, 2008)

well,here we are,i tryed introducing them to some of the recipe for success at 1/4 strength but they werent ready and ended up with a lil nute burn,but im just waiting to get them dialed in.This A.I.'s a lil more nute shy then the A.I. i have grown in the past,but they are already packin on the skunky scent.its amzing how some strains dont smell at all,then you got your strains like A.I. that reak like skunk. anyways,heres a pic of what the a.I. and Jock Horror look like as of today.ill probably be transplanting them into the one gallon pots that i grow in within a week or so.anyways..feel free to post your suggestions and/or $.02. -Thanks


----------



## andy52 (Sep 28, 2008)

lookin good my friend.i too was thinking about trying the jock horror.are you having any luck with them?i know they have a long flower time.just was curious.i did order soem crystal seeds.if they get here,lol the way my luck has been.at least i will have something to start when things cool down abit.keep it green and safe


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

wassup andy? all the luck with getting them beans,if anybody in here deserves to receive a package without interception its you my friend.i wouldnt get too annoyed of the cops,ive heard in forums across the net about peoples beans getting intercepted at that damn port of chicago. just keep an eye out for any suspicous activity,if/once you see that,then its time to abort the grow. as for these jock horrors,yea dude,i got a 10/10 germ ratio outta them (although only 9/10 sprouted) but umm..time will tell. im not sure how long im gonna veg these for..i cant wait to get my hands on this A.I. so im thinking only a few more weeks.then ill flip the light on em'.anyways,thanks for stoppin through.take care bud.i got my fingers crossed 4 ya  DAMN *beep*  *beep* cops!!! =)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Oct 18, 2008)

i havent been online much lately but i do still drop by from time to time....all the plants were transplanted into my pots and will be put on my hydroponic setup when i take them up to my flowering room to induce flowering.I'll probably veg for another couple weeks.ill try to get up some pics as soon as i can get my moms cam. over here.-peace


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Can't wait aurora, they looked great then, can't wait to see em' NOW!*


----------



## lyfr (Oct 23, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> peoples beans getting intercepted at that damn port of chicago. =)


Wonder who's growin those I hope some stoner works there and is at least stealing them back from customs


----------



## moneyme (Jan 20, 2009)

Did you ever finish the AI? Really curious how it turned out.


----------

